# gay porn



## whaleofashrimp

so im here in atlanta and i met an older gay guy who publishes a small circulation porn rag that specializes in traveling kidz and older guys with beards...he' payed me 100 bucks to jack off on camera and gave me all the beer and smokes i can consume in the shoot while watching straght porn..no gay shit whatsoever was involved . So now hes asked me to recruit people for him . i get 20 bucks an acceptible person its a pretty good gig..so if your in atl and u want to make a Benjamin ill hook u up with guys number just mention my name it wont cost u a cent but will put 20 in my pocket


----------



## CXR1037

Haha, oh God, why?

cxr - fucking nasty


----------



## Pheonix

this ain't Pimp The Planet but we do have a sub-topic forum for this in the sex and relationship section so I'm moving this thread there.


----------



## bryanpaul

CXR1037 said:


> Haha, oh God, why?
> 
> cxr - fucking nasty


pfft.... 100 bux to do what your gonna do for free in the gas station bathroom anyway...pishawww.... make dat cheddar


----------



## godsahn

pfft...i'd do it!


----------



## Nelco

i just want to the website with the folks on it


----------



## Cardboard

Most guys in Gay porn are straight. Pays lots more than straight porn. Time to start stretching


----------



## Cardboard

PS, can I record myself doing it, and send the video? Or does he really just like to watch...
Also, Im curious if this guy has a website, I was approached by an older gay man to do something like this years ago, I wonder if its the same guy. I cant remember his name off the bat, but I would remember the website if I heard it.


----------



## bryanpaul

Cardboard said:


> PS, can I record myself doing it, and send the video?


you should just post the video on here....then dude can pass it on and mail you your money...right?


----------



## DisgustinDustin

hmm.. im not too far from atl.


----------



## bryanpaul

BUMP


----------



## Cardboard

bryanpaul said:


> you should just post the video on here....then dude can pass it on and mail you your money...right?


I have to make it artistic somehow though, because Im sure there is a rule somewhere saying no porn. Maybe if I call it a work out video for hobos or something... Instructional video on how to masturbate quietly in public bathrooms or while sitting at the computer at the library... hmmmm


----------



## whaleofashrimp

sorry i couldint get back..the place i was posting this is with people who like to glare over my shoulder..yeah he films it likes to get different angles and shit..but he isint really that creepy about it. You may call it pimp the planet..i just see it as helping my bretheren make some change while helping a little myself..everyone wins


----------



## dharma bum

where in atl? i'm only about 80m S and i'd rather do that than sell plasma, shit!


----------



## wokofshame

yeah, pm me your details, i will totally do it next time i'm in atlanta, and make sure you get 20.
i look like a fucking supermodel...zoolander style


----------



## whaleofashrimp

hit me up on facebook facebook.com/whaleofashrimp


----------



## whaleofashrimp

actually this dude is looking for rugged or crusty dudes..not pretty boys...and i still cant understand why this isint in "makeing a liveing"


----------



## EphemeralStick

whaleofashrimp said:


> i still cant understand why this isint in "makeing a liveing"


Since the topic is of sexual nature thus making it sex work. also only members of the site can see Sex Work sub forum, also anything posted on this forum won't pop in a google search (try searching the title of another thread and compare to when you type the name of one of threads in the sub forum) its just a privacy thing 
now lets get back on topic...


----------



## wizehop

So where did you blow your load? did it take long? and did you at least get a copy?


----------



## iamwhatiam

> So where did you blow your load? did it take long? and did you at least get a copy?


i blew my load all over your face when you were sleeping wizehop....that's what that crusty layer of film all over your face was haha. it didn't take long either....quicker than it took to do yer mom last night. i got a copy of that, but you'll want to contact everyone else on this gay porn site i posted it to


----------



## Earth

Ever since I saw the film Liquid Sky about (*maybe 25 years ago or more) I've had this urge to become a porno movie director.
I have experimented in diversifying this studios work / output into dabbling with soundtrack projects for porno movies, but so far the water's been only luke warm...


----------



## wizehop

iamwhatiam said:


> i blew my load all over your face when you were sleeping wizehop....that's what that crusty layer of film all over your face was haha. it didn't take long either....quicker than it took to do yer mom last night. i got a copy of that, but you'll want to contact everyone else on this gay porn site i posted it to



Being quick is nothing to brag about but I have that affect on people, and at least that explains the eye herpes..and if your banging my Mom it wouldn't make it onto any gay site unless your a girl, just sayin


----------



## Alaska

This whole topic is bonerrific


----------



## CXR1037

This topic makes Fred Phelps hard.

cXr - god hates phags.


----------



## iamwhatiam

tou fucking che


----------



## dolittle

ROTF, LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## wokofshame

"All the beer and smokes you could consume during the shoot"
So you were chain-smoking as you jerked off? Unfiltered Pall Malls, i hope


----------



## whaleofashrimp

whats wrong with getting a benjeman for doing something i do 3 times a day


----------



## Rancho

Too bad its gay porn rats haha


----------



## wizehop

whaleofashrimp said:


> actually this dude is looking for rugged or crusty dudes..not pretty boys...and i still cant understand why this isint in "makeing a liveing"


 
Hey man do you do stand up comedy by any chance?


----------



## eclipse

you guys are sick. i just so happen to be hopping out to atl tomorrow though. i got a beard. i'm just sayin.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

not me...btw eclipse..you didint rob linus did you/


----------



## eclipse

yeah, but snoopy made me do it


----------

